# Canadian Haunted Attractions Conference



## halloweeny78 (Aug 15, 2011)

While we can't make it to Transworld, we can make it to Hamilton (Ontario, Canada) for the Canadian Haunted Attractions Conference. We've got our tickets, booked our workshops, scheduled our seminars, and signed up for the Ghost Hunt and Haunted Walking Tour. We want to take full advantage of this opportunity to delight in all things Halloween north of the border. It's great to see such an event held in Canada! Can't wait to see what the vendors are offering this year! 

Is anybody else going? Anybody interested in a "meet & greet" there? Check out their site for details. Hope to see you there! 

http://www.canadahaunts.ca/chac/


----------



## halloweeny78 (Aug 15, 2011)

Only a few days away! Can't wait. Hope to see you there!


----------

